# Moving to Adelaide soon.



## Takashi (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Fellow forumers,

I have been browsing around this forum and decide to register, this seems to be a good place to share thoughts and exchange ideas. I believe that for those who have 'rough it out' it the starting phase, have many valuable experiences. And I believe, in the process of preparation, going thru and reflecting on the journey, I might be able to contribute to this community and sharing my experience to those who need it.

Me and my wife are going to move to Adelaide in a few months time, with the aim of starting a totally new life. We have been travelling to quite a few places and been exposed to different culture somehow. We are prepared to adopt an open-minded approach and never expect life to be a 'bed-of-roses' .

However,mental preparation is only a small portion of the whole process. 

Would like to find out from you all, the following:-

1) How to get settled down in the fastest way?( eg. building friends networks, getting used to the place/ culture etc)

2) Coming from a tropical region, would it be tough to get used to the weather?

3) What are the challenges ? or any pitfalls to avoid?

Hope you hear from you!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are in the same process. So I can't be of much help.

Hubby is now in Oz visiting Melbourne and Brisbane for us to decide on a final destination.

We didn't consider Adelaide because of the lack of water, although Mount Gambier does not have this problem.

I was just wondering why did you decide in SA, why not Queensland (warmer) or Victoria?

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Takashi

Welcome to the forum. I have been here since about 2 years now, or i think more, and i have met a lot of people, some of them are very good friends now. One of them happens to be from Singapore, few of them already in australia, so on and forth.
as far as meeting people, settling down is concerned, dont go with your hopes very high, I am yet to go but I have been preparing myself and OH since a while now. Join forums like these, there are lot of communities you can join. You got to figure out what your interests are, like for my husband it is music and guitar, so you join guitar classes, meet people there and that partially how you start a social circle. If you have kids, you can meet parents at the park etc.

I dont weather should be much of an issue, for us Asians it isnt very difficult to adjust at a place like australia. I am form India, live in Delhi and the summers here are as bad as those in Australia and the winters are again more or less the same.

challenges are relatives, family, friends, convincing them that you are happy, convincing yourself that you indeed are happy, trying not to miss family too much and starting your life afresh. while you are in your home country, you are in a comfort zone, you know where are the good shops, where to buy, where to sell, etc etc but the moment you change countries, your life changes, its like starting all over again. and ofcourse the challenge of finding a suitable job.

I cant think of much difference otehr thn the initial teething problems, adjusting to the culture, the people, the place.

Wish you luck with things

Cheers
anj
PS. I have not moved yet, still waiting for the visa but I have been reading about australia since 3-4 yrs now and i still feel there is a lot to learn.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Takashi, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I am in South Australia but I'm in the South East of the on the Limestone Coast. 

To build networks you can get out and meet people - join clubs etc. I has already worked out what clubs I wanted to join before I'd even moved here. You can find out clubs in South Australia (as well as other services at) Infosearch: SA. 

Adelaide is very dry with water restrictions so I think that will be different for you. 
You can check out weather info at Adelaide weather forecast, Bureau of Meteorology Warnings & rainfall

You've already said that you're coming with an open mind and that's the best approach to take 

Good luck with your move and let us know how you get on,
Karen


----------



## Takashi (Nov 1, 2009)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in the same process. So I can't be of much help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

My siblings friends are over there, that's why for the the consideration. I wasn't aware of the issue with water shortage, but I do find the tap water very unplesant in taste, and l've prepared lots of filters to bring over.

Queensland, out of the question, because of the level racism and anti-foreigner sentiments , and vic is getting more chaotic. Moreover, I cannot stand hot climate.

Cheers,
Takashi


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I wasn't aware on any racism in Queensland.
Thanks for pointing that out.
I'll ask hubby to investigate.

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wasn't aware on any racism in Queensland.
> Thanks for pointing that out.
> ...


Are you kidding...... Australia tops the racism charts.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I did know of their history with the [moderator removed term - Aborigine is the official term and anything else can be seen as derogatory!] but was always told that was long gone and it is a multicultural inclusive society.

That is bad news. 

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did know of their history with the Aborigines. but was always told that was long gone and it is a multicultural inclusive society.
> 
> ...


Its Aboriginal good sir... and its not so much to do with them but with immigrants from xxxxx.
Multicultural = Misnomer


----------



## Takashi (Nov 1, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Takashi
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I have been here since about 2 years now, or i think more, and i have met a lot of people, some of them are very good friends now. One of them happens to be from Singapore, few of them already in australia, so on and forth.
> as far as meeting people, settling down is concerned, dont go with your hopes very high, I am yet to go but I have been preparing myself and OH since a while now. Join forums like these, there are lot of communities you can join. You got to figure out what your interests are, like for my husband it is music and guitar, so you join guitar classes, meet people there and that partially how you start a social circle. If you have kids, you can meet parents at the park etc.
> ...


Hi Anj,
Thanks for the kind advice! 

There are bound to be teething problems/ or rather, challenging issues to be faced and resolved alone, or with minimium resources.

Comfort zone is not necessarily a good thing. There are limited rooms to grow in,it makes one complacent, lazy and taking things for granted.Life has been always been going uphill for me, perhaps it makes stronger and more ready for the next wave.

Where exactly do you intend to settle down in? I mean which state?

cheers,
takashi


----------



## Takashi (Nov 1, 2009)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did know of their history with the Aborigines. but was always told that was long gone and it is a multicultural inclusive society.
> 
> ...


The [moderator removed term - please use term Aborigine since anything else can be seen as offensive] issues essentially affected the first few batches of early immigrants from what i understand.

Check out with your mates in Oz. There's a [removed by moderator - personal attack!] by the name of Pauline Hanson avocating intolerance towards new immigrants and poisoning the minds of many for her selfish purpose.


----------



## Takashi (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Karen,
Thanks for the reply!

I'm not aware of the issue of water restriction. 

I'm looking forward to actively involved my hobby groups, church/community events and more. From where I am, there's always plenty of activities, plenty of places for 24/7 shopping and 24/7 cafes. It'll definitely be totally different in Australia.
When I was in Perth to visit my relative a few months back, there is virtually zero activities after 6pm. And during weekends, it seemed like a ghost town. Everybody seems to mind their own biz.

Well, just try as much as possible to be positive!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Could the Moderators PLEASE PLEASE stop people referring to the Aboriginal people as ABO's.

Many thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have edited the posts on this thread to remove some terms referring to Aboriginal people. 

As Halo points out please say Aborigines or Aboriginal people, or even First Australians. 

*Shortening the word Aborigine is seen as offensive and should NOT be used at all! *

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Takashi said:


> I'm looking forward to actively involved my hobby groups, church/community events and more. From where I am, there's always plenty of activities, plenty of places for 24/7 shopping and 24/7 cafes. It'll definitely be totally different in Australia.
> When I was in Perth to visit my relative a few months back, there is virtually zero activities after 6pm. And during weekends, it seemed like a ghost town. Everybody seems to mind their own biz.


Around here although there are no cafes or shops open in the evening there are loads of community and sports clubs happening and I'm sure that will be the same in Adelaide. At least in Adelaide I think they have one last night shopping a week! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Takashi

I dont know where we will go and when. Till a few days back I wanted to move to Canberra, before that it was Perth, before that it was Melbourne. I keep reading and keep changing my preferences.

There are days when I get too pissed by the application movement and then there are days when I feel, damn i am happy here, let things be, we will go when the time comes. The more I read, the more I get confused. all places look livable to me . End of the day i know we will go where the work takes us.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2009)

Takashi said:


> Hi Fellow forumers,
> 
> I have been browsing around this forum and decide to register, this seems to be a good place to share thoughts and exchange ideas. I believe that for those who have 'rough it out' it the starting phase, have many valuable experiences. And I believe, in the process of preparation, going thru and reflecting on the journey, I might be able to contribute to this community and sharing my experience to those who need it.
> 
> ...


look for social groups you belong to in your hometown, if they have them in adelaide you instantly meet new people sharing a common interest


----------



## Takashi (Nov 1, 2009)

Gosh! I must be missing something!

I'm terribly sorry for my innocent use of abbreviation/short-form which had caused such emotional torment and over-reaction to some. It is purely being used without any harm or ill-intent. However, it is possible that those who perceives it otherwise, could possibly use it to intentionally degrade someone, causing hurt and ill-feelings. 

A chef sees a knife as a kitchen tool, a judge sees it as a horrendous murder weapon.

Intolerance is the perfect recipe for war and the cause of so much chaos in the world. The are diffferent cultures and practises around the world, and the meaning could easily be mistaken. To quote an example, a lot of UK people like to use the term " B100dy H3ll ", it could be extremely vile, crude, offensive to an asian or foreigner who fail to understand the context it's being used in.

Pardon me for failing to use perfect English. I am not aware that it causes so much distress to some. 

*DOES IT MAKE YOU MORE COMFORTABLE THAT I ACKNOWLEDGE THE MISTAKE IN BOLD AND BIG FONT, TO LET YOU HAVE A FEEL THAT THE MESSAGE IS GETTING ACROSS ? MOD *


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I hear that there's a lot of prejudice in adelaide - especially against the so called lebanese and asians. Adelaide is like "the south" was back in the 50's in the United States - not to scare you.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Halo said:


> Are you kidding...... Australia tops the racism charts.


Not any different than the USA especially in the South where I live. I am not racist though.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

stormgal said:


> I could be wrong, but I hear that there's a lot of prejudice in adelaide - especially against the so called lebanese and asians. Adelaide is like "the south" was back in the 50's in the United States - not to scare you.


Weird I haven't come across or seen any prejudice in Adelaide and neither have any family. I would say it's becoming more multicultural and it's definitely more laid back than most other state capitals.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Takashi said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> My siblings friends are over there, that's why for the the consideration. I wasn't aware of the issue with water shortage, but I do find the tap water very unplesant in taste, and l've prepared lots of filters to bring over.
> 
> ...


Beyond Victoria queensland is also???
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

Any one moved to Adelaide...? How is the experience so far...? How are the peoples there...? How is rge cost of leaving...? which is the safe place to leave? 
Any good IB board public / catheolic school..
Please help

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wasn't aware on any racism in Queensland.
> Thanks for pointing that out.
> ...


I have to agree, I have lived in the south east of SA and also the Gold Coast, QLD and did not notice any extra levels of racism. In fact I would say QLD people are even more chilled out. I think SA, VIC and QLD are the three best places to live in OZ regarding "best places to live" category. Melbourne in my opinion has better cultural diversity than Sydney. Mount Gambier is a beautiful place with it's blue lake, and I think the SE of South Australia often gets "missed" or overlooked as a fantastic place to call home and raise a family.


----------

